
The exFAT filesystem is coming to Linux–Paragon software’s not happy about it - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/03/the-exfat-filesystem-is-coming-to-linux-paragon-softwares-not-happy-about-it/
======
theamk
Was the original press release retracted or something? Googling for quotes in
the article doesn't find it.

------
rubatuga
They're kind of onto something. A lot of open source tools are unnecessarily
complex. For example, the absolute nightmare that is Samba configuration.
Trying to force Samba to use SMBv3 was impossible, with every StackOverflow
answer suggesting a different config.

~~~
theamk
Good news we are talking about filesystem driver then, which has about 6
options total, and none of them are needed for a common case.

